# Tansania Pemba



## LUCKY TOM (2. Januar 2022)

Hallo Leute
, wir fliegen im Februar nach Tansania auf die Insel Pemba. 
Kann mir jemand Tips geben was dort so geht? 
Wir möchten vom Ufer sowohl auch vom Boot fischen. 
Tipps zum Uferfischen also Spots oder gen vernünftigen charter dafür wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Grüße Tom


----------



## Wollebre (2. Januar 2022)

kenne die Gegend nicht. Aber auf Google gibt es einiges an Informationen.

www.google.com/search?q=sport+fishing+tanzania+pemba+islands&client=firefox-b-d&ei=P-XRYfqhBI2Wxc8PyKWe2Ak&ved=0ahUKEwi6vZaC0JP1AhUNS_EDHciSB5sQ4dUDCA0&oq=sport+fishing+tanzania+pemba+islands&gs_lcp=Cgxnd3Mtd2l6LXNlcnAQDDoFCCEQoAE6BwghEAoQoAFKBAhBGAFKBAhGGABQ2wdY3Edg81loAXAAeACAAZ8BiAGRCJIBAzguM5gBAKABAcABAQ&sclient=gws-wiz-serp

wenn das mit der URL nicht klappen sollte, suche mit "sport fishing tanzania pemba islands"

Habe mehrere Ziele für 2022 im Auge wie Sierra Leone, Seychellen, Malediven und Indonesien.
Entscheidendendes Ziel ergibt sich durch die Corona Situation.
Bleibe derzeit lieber zu Hause da keinen Bock die vielen Stunden an Airports und Flieger mit Maske zu verbringen. Dann noch wie es vor Ort ausschaut.

Trotzdem Good Luck und komme gesund zurück.

Wolfgang

p.s. im Nachbarforum  www.big-game-board.net/wcf/index.php?dashboard/  fliegt einer im Feb nach Tanzania und sucht noch Mitfahrer.....


----------



## Krallblei (3. Januar 2022)

Hi. Denke das hängt zusammen


----------



## Lorenz (22. Januar 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> p.s. im Nachbarforum  www.big-game-board.net/wcf/index.php?dashboard/  fliegt einer im Feb nach Tanzania und sucht noch Mitfahrer.....


Da ist ggfs noch ein Platz frei. *edit: voll*. Mitte März. 5 Tage Poppern und Jiggen.


Kann jemand was zum Uferfischen in Tansania sagen?
Lohnt das entlang der Festlandküste?


----------

